# ds650



## westtxguy (Nov 4, 2009)

i have an 05 ds650 that will not start, i know it has spark and the carb is getting fuel but it wont start, and ideas/??


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

compression?? valves in adj.??


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what he said, you need fuel, spark, and compression to run


----------

